# How To avoid or provent Mudd bubbles when mud is placed on a painted surface.....



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

I do alot of insurance work in Australia and everything is a painted surface, i find it hard some days to prevent bubbles after mudd is put on, Hot mudd doesnt bubble as much but still they are there sometimes and it bleeds through the next coat... is there any tips out there that can help to reduce the bubbles....


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Paint the painted area with a plaster bonder of some kind before putting the mud on. Using a bonder is recommended any time you go over a painted surface of any kind.
I use pink Plaster-Weld.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Vario will not bubble up over paint.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Paint the painted area with a plaster bonder of some kind before putting the mud on. Using a bonder is recommended any time you go over a painted surface of any kind.
> I use pink Plaster-Weld.


 
How long does it take to dry?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

With bucket mud, apply in one direction and then skim it tight in the opposite direction. Apply your coat over top of the skim. No bubbles.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Could be what PA is saying but......

Load what ever your doing, then wait for 5 minutes or so,,, then go over it again. The 5 minute wait allows for all the bubbles to appear, since the mud is only drying from one side. As you trowel over it again, it works the bubbles out:yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Best answer ; lafarge mud*

Lafarge mud will do the job on Paint , absolutely no bubble!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Put a little mud on, count to 20, take it off, then re apply, Its slow, but works.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Put a little mud on, count to 20, take it off, then re apply, Its slow, but works.


Or damn the pin holes, and go full speed a head, and leave the pin holes for painters like Cazna the clean to fix:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Bonder needs only to tack up until you can cover it, it's your best bet for killing bubbles on the first try.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Or damn the pin holes, and go full speed a head, and leave the pin holes for painters like Cazna the clean to fix:thumbup::whistling2:


Yeah, that would be nice, but we don't have great painters like Cazna that do ANY touchups. NONE. They don't fix S#$T!! They don't speak english either..........


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

And I mean even pin holes that need a "pin hole" full of caulk. I hate these guys...lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is a product that is available in Australia. It works.
http://www.bondall.com/bondcrete/Bondall_Bondcrete.html


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Or damn the pin holes, and go full speed a head, and leave the pin holes for painters like Cazna the clean to fix:thumbup::whistling2:





eastex1963 said:


> Yeah, that would be nice, but we don't have great painters like Cazna that do ANY touchups. NONE. They don't fix S#$T!! They don't speak english either..........





eastex1963 said:


> And I mean even pin holes that need a "pin hole" full of caulk. I hate these guys...lol


Lol, Hahaha, One coat of primer/sealer, Then check it, Get out the onetime filler, Fill the pinholes, Sand smooth, 2 Topcoats, Done :thumbsup: NEVER try to fill em before the sealer coat or you will  A lot.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

The bonder only needs to tack up before you cover it, so about 15 minutes.


----------



## Kordova (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been drywalling for years and this has happened on a regular basis when doing reno's. 

My tip would be skim the area your working with FIRST! The (Wipe-on Wipe-off) technique. Come back to it 15 minutes later and it should be work"able" I've even quickly skim the area and re-load the area and sometimes it works out.

Another Tip would be to rough sand with a pole sander and then skim. All depends on how much time you want to waste caring for the 1st coat of mud. 

Cheers K


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I try very hard NOT to sand between coats on painted surfaces. Scrape only.We all know that dust is a real b*tch in these cases. And I agree with P.A. Rocker. Put it on in one direction and wipe it off in the other.


----------



## AARC Drywall (Sep 28, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Could be what PA is saying but......
> 
> Load what ever your doing, then wait for 5 minutes or so,,, then go over it again. The 5 minute wait allows for all the bubbles to appear, since the mud is only drying from one side. As you trowel over it again, it works the bubbles out:yes:


The above works really well, along with using a light skim of pro set, but the pro set has to be on the thicker side, not runny. let the pro set dry, and there you go, you now have a base to work off of.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------

